# son's sense of humour.



## Galvatron

my son went to the local wally-mart styled store today with his girlfriend ....he picked up a pile of various objects and proceeded to the checkout where i was greeted by a grumpy old assistant....she scanned all the goods with the last item being hairspray..."got id for this"she said so he pulled his id and with him being 18 that's not a issue....what you going to use it for" was her next question...so he laughed and replied "i like to keep my pubic hair looking perky"...

well she had no sense of humour"manager to isle 4"...now my son being like me just laughed his head off...manager turns up and she goes in to one about his sleazy comments and she now refuses to serve him and wants him removed from her checkout.

"would you come with me please sir" the manager asks and still my son laughing agrees and follows him down to the customer service desk....manager then scans the items,puts them in a bag with a receipt,looks at my son and says....

"here you go son this shopping trip is on me...you keep that sense of humour as with grumpy old cows like her in the world your going to need it...have a nice Christmas" and shook his hand.

my son got free goods to the value of around $65 and a real buzz knowing not everyone in this world is a grumpy old bastard.....as he passed the old cow on checkout 4 he wished her a merry Christmas with his head held proud...she just gave a dirty look.

just goes to show there is hope left for mankind.


----------



## squerly

You need ID for hairspray over there?  What's that all about?


----------



## Galvatron

squerly said:


> You need ID for hairspray over there?  What's that all about?



hairspray comes under the solvents act...so you need to be 16 or above to buy it as sadly kids have been known to inhale it of a cheap high.

my son understands this as he works 20 hours a week on top of studying business,biology and forensic science ...he works for Esso and as well as it being a gas station they sell alcohol and other products that have to have the customers being id'd....to be asked for id was not a issue for him...to ask the stupid question what will you use it for just made him have to laugh.


----------



## Cowboy

Great story Galvy, thanks for sharing, and yes its things like this that does keep some faith in mankind.


----------



## Galvatron

Cowboy said:


> Great story Galvy, thanks for sharing, and yes its things like this that does keep some faith in mankind.



CB my son is like me....first to laugh at himself and never intends to offend...he has his mothers caring side and i wish more kids were like him for the sake of this planet.

thanks m8.


----------



## joec

I had kind of an opposite story to that one. I worked for a period of time as a bouncer in an on premise Swingers Club in Miami. Now one night the owner asked me to run up to the local store and pick up some supplies that hadn't come in that day. So I go to what was then the Grand Union and load up my shopping cart with all the Summers Eve douche on the shelves. When I get to the check out line I asked for 4 packages of flash light batteries. Well it turns out the checkout girl can't be much over 18 if at all.. Well she gets the batteries and starts checking me out blushing the whole time. Well there is the pretty old woman behind me in line and nudges my arm. When I face her she says with a perfectly straight face, you must be having a hell of a party. I though the girl checking me out was going to faint. I just cracked up and couldn't give her a comeback as it caught me by surprise also.


----------



## Catavenger

those are good


----------



## luvs

hilarious!


----------



## Lia

I never use hairspray, so I didn't know that that was in the ID listings galvi. Fascinating tho; lol. Tho I can see why they would have added it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Funny stuff, Galveroo! Lemme sail on over for a visit, and you, your boy, and me will go back and have a rootin' tootin' good time, eh? 




squerly said:


> You need ID for hairspray over there? What's that all about?


 
You need ID for spray paint here, SquirrelMan! Anything in an aerosol can you can get high off of. Remember whippets? To explain, you would push the nozzle on a can of whip cream just far enough to let the aerosol out and sniff it in your nose, and it would give you a high. I hear tell Galvy tried that once, but it didn't work as he was sniffing a bowl of Cool Whip instead of a can


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I hear tell Galvy tried that once, but it didn't work as he was sniffing a bowl of Cool Whip instead of a can



nasal spray is my demon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHs6gfbctjo&feature=related"]Arthur's Nasal Spray Pt. 3      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I remember that episode!  Funny as hell hahaha


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I remember that episode!  Funny as hell hahaha



i have every episode stored on my pc....i would love to see that show get bought back to life.


----------



## squerly

Rusty Shackleford said:


> You need ID for spray paint here, SquirrelMan! Anything in an aerosol can you can get high off of.


That's nuts, why don't they just go buy a bag of weed?


----------



## Galvatron

squerly said:


> That's nuts, why don't they just go buy a bag of weed?



because that would possibly damage their already fucked up brain cells....in my day we got high by climbing tall tree's


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> i would love to see that show get bought back to life.


 
As would I. Reruns are never on when I can watch them.



squerly said:


> That's nuts, why don't they just go buy a bag of weed?


Reddi-Whip is easier to get, easier to hide, and doesn't have an 'aroma'

So I've been told...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> in my day we got high by climbing tall tree's


 
And then you became Galvy by falling out of them


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> And then you became Galvy by falling out of them



head first is not for the faint hearted my dear fellow


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> head first is not for the faint hearted my dear fellow


 
I would assume not


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I would assume not



that was the day dear young Dean disappeared and Galvatron was born.....the doctor had a explanation for it...said something about severe brain trauma resulting in a life time of stupidity


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> that was the day dear young Dean disappeared and Galvatron was born.....the doctor had a explanation for it...said something about severe brain trauma resulting in a life time of stupidity


 
I believe that


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I believe that



for some reason lots of people say the same thing


----------



## luvs

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Reddi-Whip is easier to get, easier to hide, and doesn't have an 'aroma'
> 
> So I've been told...


 
i've heard similar, tho ialso  hear that some prefer cartridges, (of toner, that is). & crackers (saltines, of course). & punching balloons. (for entertainment)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wait. crackers? you kidding me? I remember eating saltines, or putting them in my soup. what, they snort 'em now?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wait. crackers? you kidding me? I remember eating saltines, or putting them in my soup. what, they snort 'em now?



crackheads do


----------



## luvs

Galvatron said:


> crackheads do


 
no, it's for opening nitrous cartriges. inhaled, yes. snorted, noooooo. same propellant in the redi-whip- got the info from the stuff i've seen on, erm,....... the internet. wait, on tvyep, it was on that show, um, intervention


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Forgive me for not understanding, but how do you open a nitrous cartridge with a saltine?


----------



## Galvatron

luvs said:


> no, it's for opening nitrous cartriges. inhaled, yes. snorted, noooooo. same propellant in the redi-whip- got the info from the stuff i've seen on, erm,....... the internet. wait, on tvyep, it was on that show, um, intervention



your strange know how on drugs makes me wonder if you partake in these activities


----------

